# New here with experience



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Hello all, I'm new here and as part of trying to help myself I have brought with me experiences that I hope can be used to help others.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello, welcome to TAM.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

